
Chelsea Manning Tries to Kill Herself in Jail, Lawyers Say - pera
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/us/chelsea-manning-suicide-attempt.html
======
xenocyon
On the psychological effects of solitary confinement:
[https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/what-does-
solitar...](https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/what-does-solitary-
confinement-do-to-your-mind/)

------
justinclift
[http://archive.is/r2lLF](http://archive.is/r2lLF)

------
taigi100
The american dream, the land of the free. So free :O

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
I’ve always preferred Brother Ali’s wording. “ Welcome to the United Snakes
Land of the Thief , Home of the Slave Grand imperial guard where the dollar is
sacred and proud.”
[https://youtu.be/OO18F4aKGzQ](https://youtu.be/OO18F4aKGzQ)

------
lurker213
love the downvoting happening here for politically incorrect, but factual
things.

~~~
toxican
I see one factual thing presented in a neutral way and a bunch of transphobic
bullshit. And the factual thing is essentially "Google this", which
contributes nothing.

